# Cost???



## Leeana (Jan 18, 2006)

For a very nice quality mini donky ..how much would the normal cost be?

More or less then a nice quality mini horse?

Thanks

just wondering


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 18, 2006)

I would say less.. A nice one some where around the $500 to $650 something like that some more some less. I have gotten one a nice one at $450.. And then I traded a Mini Zebu that I paid $650 for the mini donk I have now. But of course Show quaity goes higher and so does breeding quality just as in mini horses.


----------



## minimule (Jan 18, 2006)

It's going to depend on how nice you want. There are really nice, show quality jennies out there for as much or more than mini mares. Donkeys are growing in popularity and the prices are going up. My jack, as a yearling, I paid $750. The same farm now, jacks start at $1500.

You can find them for less but in general, you're going to pay as much as for a horse.


----------



## mininik (Jan 19, 2006)

There is a Mini MULE listed on www.craiglist.com (Portland, pets) right now.

Asking price is $250. :new_shocked:


----------



## jdomep (Jan 19, 2006)

When my friend and I went "donkey shopping" last year we got her Jack for 400 and my Jenny for 750. K's hubby bought her a Jenny for mothers day for $1000, and this past summer we got a pregnant jenny for 700. Vernon is a perfect little painted jack and he is priceless




:


----------



## auledasacres (Jan 19, 2006)

We bought a little spotted Jack for our jennies last year. As a weanling I think we paid $650 plus health, coggins, etc. He was papered already and had a very good pedigree.

One thing nice about the donkies is the registry is still open. If you find a nice jennet or jack you want you can get them registered for very little money. It requires a vet inspection.

Good Luck

Traci


----------



## dbarjminis (Jan 19, 2006)

It's all gonna count on size, color, and who you buy from.

If you buy from some average Joe in the paper, you could get a nice little jack for $400 probably, most likely will mature 33-34" minimum, gray, light brown or maybe a spot if you're lucky. A jenny for $600 for a foal, maybe $700 for a bred one, same sizes and colors.

NOW, if you go to an actual mini donkey breeder, you'll pay the same prices as the good show quality miniature horses. Blacks are hot right now, especially small ones. The high selling jennet at the Ohio Select sale in 05 sold for $25,000, her half sister for $10,000. But that is a bit extreme! 32-33" sorrels, blacks, spots and dark browns with very very nice pedigrees will START at $1500 for jack foals, $2000 for jennet foals, bred jennets usually $2500. Under 31" in those colors, especially under 30", go for a lot more. Foals usually START at $3000. We paid $1500 for our sorrel jack as a suckling 2 years ago, from an unknown first time breeder (altho they bought their parents from a big farm, hence the price). Good pedigree and conformation, average sized (33" now).

Our jennets that have a pedigree behind them start at $1000, and prices go up all depending on pedigree, conformation, size and color. A jack prospect would start about the same, geldings are considerably less at $500.

Our first jennet we bought, 6 years ago, we bought in a package deal with her jack mate for $400. This jennet has paid for herself many, many, many times over in her 3 foals. The jack we sold to a friend for $200, so technically, she cost us $200 and a tank of gas to go get her. Sometimes ya just get real lucky!


----------



## minimule (Jan 19, 2006)

A lot of times you can find them at rescues as well. People don't understand donkeys and give up on them too soon. My friends ended up with 8 mini donkeys that another person had rescued. One of the jennys was pregnant, and then they found another gelding that needed a home. These donks will never leave this place. I think they paid $600 for the pregnant jenny and $400 for each of the rest.

A donkey is completely different from horses. They are given a rap as being stubborn. In actuality, they aren't stubborn but THINKERS! You can sit and watch a donkey contemplate what they are going to do next. It's amazing!

A donkey takes much more patience than a horse. You have to develop a trust between yourself and the donk. A donkey has a much higher flight instinct than a horse. If they have even the slightest thought that it will hurt them......no matter what you do.......they will not do it.

*[SIZE=14pt]If you are truly interested in getting into the donkeys, I HIGHLY recommend you spend some time with folks that have them and are very knowledgable about them.[/SIZE] *


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 19, 2006)

A few months ago there was a place not 10 miles from me that had 5 donkeys all at $50 bucks a piece so if somebody just wanted a pet donk I did not call as I had just given my away and did not want any at that point in time..Now the Donk that I Gave away a years ago I got back just 2 days ago, So I now have a mini donkey again to love~!


----------

